# victorias secret pink



## sierrao (Oct 8, 2009)

hey!

my recent obsession besides makeup is the VS pink line of clothes. i was wondering why do they have all the nice hoodies and sweatpants in the stores but dont have them online to purchase? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 im guessing cuz there exclusize to the stores idk. i would love to buy some online so i can use the nice coupon codes lol


----------



## MUALindsay (Oct 8, 2009)

Um... they don't?

*Victoria's Secret Pink: The VS Pink Collection at Victoria's Secret.


*I'm angry that they don't make the PINK bras in my size, but I can wear most of the other ones.


----------



## Blushbaby (Oct 8, 2009)

They are online - you haven't looked hard enough.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 9, 2009)

they have alot less onine though, and they're not updated very often. My vs store has wayyy more/better hoodies than online so i know what you mean!


----------



## sierrao (Oct 9, 2009)

yea my store they have all the nice bling hoodies and sweatpants but online they dont have it


----------



## bubbleheart (Apr 9, 2010)

I love VS PINK - the sweats are fantastic.  I just wish they wouldnt get pilly after awhile.  I love my mango yellow ones but Im always too chicken to wear them in public lol.


----------

